# Favourite egg recipe



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

What is your favourite recipe with eggs as the main ingredient?  Besides scrambled or boiled eggs which are too obvious!


----------



## amber (Jan 27, 2007)

Quiche, with spinach and other veggies.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 27, 2007)

Omelets are my favorite, since there are such an infinite number of fillings/toppings one can use with them.  My general favorites are cheddar & ham or turkey bacon, spinach & feta cheese, & mushrooms & swiss cheese.

As far as main dish egg dishes, one of my favorites is poached eggs placed on a bed of cooked spinach, topped with a well-seasoned swiss cheese sauce & a light sprinkling of seasoned bread crumbs, & just run under the broiler until bubbly & browning.


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Omelets are my favorite, since there are such an infinite number of fillings/toppings one can use with them. My general favorites are cheddar & ham or turkey bacon, spinach & feta cheese, & mushrooms & swiss cheese.
> 
> As far as main dish egg dishes, one of my favorites is poached eggs placed on a bed of cooked spinach, topped with a well-seasoned swiss cheese sauce & a light sprinkling of seasoned bread crumbs, & just run under the broiler until bubbly & browning.


 
I love omelettes!  especially with Mozerella and mushroom. YUM!


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2007)

Egg custard...my grandma used to make it in little custard cups for me, and I did the same for my kids.


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Egg custard...my grandma used to make it in little custard cups for me, and I did the same for my kids.


 
In England I used to eat custard pies.  Small pastry dishes with custard made of egg and cheese and I'm not sure what else.  I used to love them.  I wonder if that's kind of the same thing?


----------



## tdejarnette (Jan 27, 2007)

Flan.  I have a good, easy recipe.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 27, 2007)

Egg Custard!  In custard cups..in pies...and maybe stretching a bit...maybe old timey frozen custard...custard with a few bananas and nilla wafers comes to mind also


----------



## Constance (Jan 27, 2007)

NYBrit said:
			
		

> In England I used to eat custard pies.  Small pastry dishes with custard made of egg and cheese and I'm not sure what else.  I used to love them.  I wonder if that's kind of the same thing?



The custard I'm talking about is a sweet custard, with a sprinkle of nutmeg on top. We make pies out of it, too. 
This recipe is like grandma's, except she used whole milk, not heavy cream. 

http://www.recipesource.com/text/desserts/recipe993.txt


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

I think they may be a bit different.  Sounds good though.
I do miss those custard pies I used to buy in England!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 27, 2007)

_I partially bake a 9 inch pie crust. Then I saute several bunches of thinly sliced leeks in butter.After baking the crust I spread grated Gruyere cheese over the bottom, top with the sauteed leeks, the pour in a mix of 3-4 eggs 2/3 c. heavy cream with a pinch of nutmeg..Dot the top with  several tab. of butter and bake at 375 til set and golden._
_kadesma _


----------



## auntdot (Jan 27, 2007)

The frittata, nothing better.  And they are so easy to make.


----------



## GrannyG (Jan 27, 2007)

Egg Custard

Put this in the microwave as you sit down to dinner and you will have a wonderful warm custard for dessert.

1 1/4 cups milk
2 tsps vanilla extract
4 large eggs
1/3 cup granulated sugar
1/8 tsp salt
2 TBSP packed light brown sugar

1. Put milk and vanilla into 4-cup microwave-safe measure. Microwave uncovered on high 2 to 3 minutes till hot.
2. Meanwhile, beat eggs, granulated sugar and salt in medium-size bowl until blended. 
3. Gradually whisk in hot milk until blended.
4. Pour into four 5-6 ounce custard cups. Place cups on a 10-inch round microwave-safe plate. Place plate on mico-wave safe trivet or inverved saucer in microwave oven.
5. Microwave uncovered on medium 6 to 8 minutes, rotating each cup and then the dish 1/2 turn once, until custard is almost set (the centers should jiggle a little).
6. Let stand about 5 minutes until center is firm and sprinkle with the brown sugar. 
Custard


----------



## stargazer021 (Jan 27, 2007)

I like ham and mushroom quiche.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 28, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> The frittata, nothing better.  And they are so easy to make.



Frittata, gets my vote also.  My two favorite frittatas are:

broccoli and cheese (sometimes I will add chopped ham)

or 

sausage, green chilies, and cheese


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 28, 2007)

creme brulee, frittata, poached eggs and quiche.  I like eggs in every form except perhaps deviled eggs which I will eat but somehow have never developed a big liking towards.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2007)

Oooh - forgot about Deviled Eggs.  I LOVE them, & enjoy trying out different mixtures & toppings (love them topped with caper-rolled anchovy filets!).

In fact, I also really like making what I call "Deviled Egg Salad", which is really just Deviled Eggs all chopped up & served on lettuce or as a sandwich filling.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2007)

And Egg Sandwiches (you guys have me on a roll now - lol!!)!!

I like to either make a small one-egg omelette, folded into quarters, or fry an egg, & then serve it on a roll with melted cheese, ham or turkey bacon, & a few dashes of hot pepper sauce.

Our local bagel shop makes a terrific Egg Sandwich with your choice of 1 or 2 eggs; real Virginia country ham, bacon, or sausage; & swiss, American, cheddar, provoline, or muenster cheese!!!  All served up on a large soft egg bagel.  One of those along with the terrific fresh coffee they always have on hand makes a fabulous to-go early-morning breakfast when I'm on the run.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 28, 2007)

I can`t stand eggs, but I love egg fried rice, so That would have to be my Fave


----------



## Constance (Jan 28, 2007)

GrannyG, thank you, thank you for the microwave custard recipe! It's so much simpler than dealing with the water bath.
I do have one question: My microwave has a round glass tray that turns. Do you think I could set the custard cups directly on it?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 28, 2007)

Back in the '50s and '60s when my parents were raising 5 children, one of the meals my mother prepared for our Friday suppers was something she called Eggs Goldenrod.  We were a Catholic family and in those days, Fridays were observed as meatless days, so it wasn't unusual for us to have this egg dish.

I don't think my mother really had a recipe for it since I never saw one.  Here's what I've come up with as a more than adequate duplicate.  Oh, and sometimes I'll add chopped ham if I want to "meat" it up.  I've also served it for breakfast.  We've always served it on toast made from homemade bread.  It's still one of my favorites.

EGGS A LA GOLDENROD​ (Serves 6)​      3 Tbsp. butter or margarine
  3 Tbsp. all-purpose flour
  ¼ tsp. salt
  1/8 tsp. ground white pepper
  2¼ cups milk
  6 hard-cooked eggs
    Buttered hot toast, toast cups or biscuits

Peel eggs and separate yolks from whites.  Coarsely chop the whites and set aside.  Put yolks through a sieve or ricer or chop until they are the consistency of fine crumbs.  Put into a small serving bowl.

  Melt butter in a saucepan over low heat.  Whisk in flour and seasonings.  Cook over low heat, stirring until mixture is smooth and bubbly.  Remove from heat.  Stir in milk, a little at a time, and heat to boiling.  Whisking constantly, boil and stir for 1 minute.  Gently stir in chopped egg whites and heat through.

  To serve, place toast, toast cups or split biscuits on each plate.  Top with some of the white sauce and sprinkle egg yolks over top.  Serve while hot.


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 28, 2007)

My favourite has to be Kueh Sarlat or Serikaya, a steamed Asian dessert that has glutinous rice with egg custard as topping.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2007)

KatieE - I recall my mom making something very similar to that (I'm a product of the '50's & '60's as well) except that she just quartered or thickly sliced the hard-boiled eggs & added regular mild yellow curry powder to the sauce.  She also served it over toast, although sometimes would vary that by serving it over plain white rice.

Even though these days I'm a fiend for all types of curry, I remember back then it wasn't one of my favorite meals.


----------



## Silver (Jan 28, 2007)

I think it would have to be my breakfast today:

(yes, that's a porterhouse)


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 28, 2007)

Bread pudding.   I'd eat bread pudding every day if it didn't miraculously show up on my hips the next morning.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 29, 2007)

Huevos Rancheros - my way. 
Make a spicy tomato sauce. Add chorizo, or ham if you like it. Place in a baking dish and break two eggs per person on top. Cover with a slice of white cheese. Bake for about 25 minutes, until the eggs are set. 
Serve with corn tortillas and fresh, hot Salsa! 

Then, of course, there's a wonderful breakfast dish involving
a toasted muffin or savoury scone
a thick slice of smoked salmon
a poached egg on top
a Hollandaise sauce
a sprinkling of parsley and raw red onion. 

Heaven!


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 29, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> I think it would have to be my breakfast today:
> 
> (yes, that's a porterhouse)


 
That looks like a good old fashioned British fry up! YUM!
I love a bacon and fried egg sandwich with HP sauce...it's what HP was invented for!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Eggs play an essential role in much of my cooking but if I was to pick one favourite right now at this moment, it must be

*Keiserschmarren!!*


----------



## Infamous_01 (Feb 3, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> Egg Custard
> 
> Put this in the microwave as you sit down to dinner and you will have a wonderful warm custard for dessert.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for that delicious recipe...i find the texture & taste more satisfying when chylled for in the fridge but at the same time its nice to have a warm cup on a cold day


----------



## GrannyG (Feb 3, 2007)

I really like this recipe, too. Having lots of fresh eggs helps us out. 
I have a great bread pudding recipe I will try to post later, has a
sauce that goes with it that is really tasty.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2007)

Silver said:
			
		

> I think it would have to be my breakfast today:
> 
> (yes, that's a porterhouse)



omg............................


----------



## GrannyG (Feb 3, 2007)

BREAD PUDDING

5 or 6 slices of bread
2 cups milk
1 cup sugar
2 eggs
1/3 cup melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
Nutmeg to taste (I use just a little, pinch)
Cinnamon to taste (at least 1/2 teaspoon)

Tear bread into pieces and put in baking dish. Mix and add the
rest of the ingredients and stir well with spoon. Bake at 350 degrees
for approx. 45 minutes to 1 hour. You want it to "set".

SAUCE

1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup water
1 cup sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 TBSP flour
1/3 cup butter

Put all ingredients in a saucepan and bring to a boil; boil for 3 minutes.
When the pudding is done, using a fork, poke some holes in the top of
it and pour the hot sauce on top. 
Yummy, Fattening, use only butter for a rich dessert


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> omg............................





what?!


----------



## mudbug (Feb 3, 2007)

It's food porno, Silver.  You've got me gasping.  Everything looks perfectly cooked.  And three of my favorite foods.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 3, 2007)

I like EGG & RICE its a breakfast casserole I  invented...


----------



## Silver (Feb 3, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> It's food porno, Silver.  You've got me gasping.  Everything looks perfectly cooked.  And three of my favorite foods.



 I'm glad you enjoyed it.  It was almost as satisfying as real porno!


----------



## Infamous_01 (Feb 3, 2007)

GrannyG said:
			
		

> BREAD PUDDING
> 
> 5 or 6 slices of bread
> 2 cups milk
> ...


 
Wait so for the bread pudding part do you mix the bread around inthe to rest of the ingredients or do you leave it at the bottom of baking dish. Also how small do you tear the peices (approxamately how many peices hsould you get out of one bread)

And for the sauce you recomended leaving water and milk out for a more rich topping?


----------



## GrannyG (Feb 3, 2007)

Just tear up the pieces of bread into any size you wish. Mix the milk, sugar,eggs,butter, and vanilla and pour over the top of the bread,then give it a stir. Or you can soak the bread in the mixture, then put in the baking dish, does the same thing, sprinkle dash of cinnamon and nutmeg and bake. Then take out, finish with the sauce. No, don't leave out the milk and water, it will soak into the pudding and make it nice and soft to eat.


----------

